# Removing Anubias Nana Petite that has been glued



## James Budd (23 Mar 2017)

Super Glue is an easy way to attach rhizome plants to driftwood and rock. But what happens when you want to do some re-scaping? Does anybody have any experience in removing anubias nana petite (or other rhizome plant) that has been superglued without killing off the plant? I have several healthy plants growing that I'd like to remove from driftwood and replant.


----------



## MrHidley (16 Apr 2017)

it tends to come off pretty easily, if you lose some roots it doesn't really matter, as long as you don't damage the rhizome.


----------

